# (Donations) For a Verizon Note 3 Adam Outler Help with the locked Bootloader



## hobbit19 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello.
We all know that locked bootloader impede in install of cyanogen and other mods.

During the experiments, I and several developers managed to get some progress in breaking the bootloader.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601237
https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/atj5Ct7P4oV

We caught up with

Adam Outler

who is known for breaking some devices such as note 2, and others , and he said that this is a big step in the hack and gives hope for a complete hack . But unfortunately he does not have note 3 . And we want to raise money and buy him note3 to help us all with hacking .
At XDA unfortunately fund-raising theme closed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2605807
and so we start a fundraiser here . All funds will be spent for the phone to Adam so that he could participate in the hack, and if there will be more money they will be transferred to him and also to those who bring a major contribution in hacking .

we need 650-700 usd

List List of donations
1) freefalling0411 - 200 usd ( plans to donate)
2) hobbit19 - 50 usd
3) anonymous - 30 usd


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Adam is known for repacking exploits written by ralekdev and other developers. Note2 was cracked by ralekdev, not Adam.

Adam is fairly capable with hardware, but has little to know experience reverse engineering software, and has not released any software exploits. His claim to fame is a java based wrapper for exploits written by others aka making a one click wrapper. This donation fund is using inaccurate and/or down right false claims.

</thead closed>


----------

